# Ratings Detail



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

Will Uber give you any details on ratings received on a specific day? How quickly do new ratings get factored into your overall score?

My rating dropped from 4.92 to 4.67 overnight. I did 3 trips last night before 2AM EST and 5 more trips today after 7AM. 

I assume the ratings from last night got added in and the ratings from this morning are still pending. Sound right?

I had once trip that turned into a debacle and coild have received a 1, but ygr rest were all pretty good

My total # of trips is still less than 30, so a single 1 could slam me. Just curious what happened but I assume I'll never know.

Mike


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

mikatl55 said:


> Just curious what happened but I assume I'll never know.


Correct. You will never know.

Now just get to the level where you never care and you'll be fine.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah! With only about 30 trips, a 1 start slams you down on the ratings.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It may go up cause some may not have rated yet.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

mikatl55 said:


> Will Uber give you any details on ratings received on a specific day? How quickly do new ratings get factored into your overall score?


No details, they just kinda leave us in the dark. Probably for good reason so we can't go back and retaliate against a pax. lol.

Seriously though no details. Not sure how quickly it's factored into the overall score, but the thing to keep in mind is that a pax is not required to rate right away like we are required to rate them as soon as they exit the car. The rating could be affected a week later by a pax that forgot to rate todays ride.


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

I was able to back into it...I got a 5, a 4 and a 1. 

So, if PAX canceled on me after about 15 minutes (they sent me to wrong exit), are they able to rate me? They are only PAX that would have given s 1 (I sure hope).

Mike


----------



## ladyanya (Apr 5, 2015)

mikatl55 said:


> I was able to back into it...I got a 5, a 4 and a 1.
> 
> So, if PAX canceled on me after about 15 minutes (they sent me to wrong exit), are they able to rate me? They are only PAX that would have given s 1 (I sure hope).
> 
> Mike


just how were you able to see you received each rating per trip? the 5,4, and 1 how?


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

ladyanya said:


> just how were you able to see you received each rating per trip? the 5,4, and 1 how?


Just applied a little math. Worked out so the only reasonable solution was a 5+4+1.

Prior to ratings drop...16 trips, 4.92 rating
After drop...19 trips, 4.67 rating

(19*4.67) - (16*4.92) = 10

So, I got 10 points for three new trips. Possible I got 5, 3, 2 but very unlikely.

If there were more trips, it would be harder to pinpoint.


----------



## ladyanya (Apr 5, 2015)

that's why I don't understand why my ratings drop rapidly my car very clean I even earn tips on most rides great conversation,greetings,etc
I offer water candy etc 
know my routes very well
engage conversation when warranted and the more trips I complete my ratings drop overnight can't see what I'm doing wrong or how to improve for better ratings


----------

